# when is opening day for turkey.



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

25th or 27th!


----------



## Landscaping (Jul 23, 2007)

*Got it!!!*

Residents and
Non-Residents
April 27 to May 31,
2009


----------



## xtremhntr (Jan 31, 2009)

yes because turkey hunting cannot open on the weekend


----------



## xtremhntr (Jan 31, 2009)

I see on your profile that you guide. do you guide for turkeys?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*turkeys*



xtremhntr said:


> I see on your profile that you guide. do you guide for turkeys?


do you guide for turkeys

do you guide turkeys

do you guide turkeys to turkeys..

I like turkey PEPPERETTES..


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

ontario moose said:


> do you guide for turkeys
> 
> do you guide turkeys
> 
> ...


OMoose, have you been into the Wild Turkey?


----------

